# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάνη Εξπρές Σαντορίνη

## Maroulis Nikos

Βλάβη σημειώθηκε χτές  στο Εξπρές  Σαντορίνη με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκτελέσει το Βραδινό του δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Βλάβη σημειώθηκε χτές στο Εξπρές Σαντορίνη με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκτελέσει το Βραδινό του δρομολόγιο.


ΤΕΛΟΣ ΕΠΟΧΗΣ για το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ
Αγκυροβολημένο στο λιμάνι του πειραιά με νέα ονομασία .

----------


## Paralia

Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο!!!! Ένα φρεσκάρισμα κάνανε στο βάψιμο του.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο!!!! Ένα φρεσκάρισμα κάνανε στο βάψιμο του.


είσαι σίγουρη ότι θα το δρομολογήσουν ξανά εγώ είδα σήμερα το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη στην θέση του .

----------


## Paralia

Θα δρομολογηθεί όποιο πλοίο ετοιμαστεί γρήγορα και αυτό μάλλον θα είναι το Αφροδίτη. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι το Σαντορίνη αποσύρεται, ούτε ότι αλλάζει όνομα..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα δρομολογηθεί όποιο πλοίο ετοιμαστεί γρήγορα και αυτό μάλλον θα είναι το Αφροδίτη. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι το Σαντορίνη αποσύρεται, ούτε ότι αλλάζει όνομα..


μακάρι να μην αποχωρησει θα είναι μεγάλη απώλεια .

----------


## Giorgos_D

> μακάρι να μην αποχωρησει θα είναι μεγάλη απώλεια .


Me nea onomasia sto limani tou Peiraia to Santorini? Pws to lene diladi?

(Sygnwmi gia ta Greenglish, alla o ypologistis pou grafw den exei ellinikous xaraktires)

----------


## Giorgos_D

Kserei kaneis poia einai i vlavi tou?

----------


## Kyriakos

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει, ποτέ δεν μαθαίνεις την βλάβη....

----------


## George

Όλα δείχνουν πως είναι στρόφαλος χωρίς όμως να ξέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι θέμα του ποιο θα ετοιμαζόταν πιο γρήγορα. Μάλλον θέμα οικονομικό είναι. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι ετοιμάστηκε γρηγορότερα η ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ (μετά από τόσους μήνες παροπλισμό) αν το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ είχε κάτι σχετικά απλό.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Όλα δείχνουν πως είναι στρόφαλος χωρίς όμως να ξέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Επίσης δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι θέμα του ποιο θα ετοιμαζόταν πιο γρήγορα. Μάλλον θέμα οικονομικό είναι. Γιατί δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι ετοιμάστηκε γρηγορότερα η ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ (μετά από τόσους μήνες παροπλισμό) αν το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ είχε κάτι σχετικά απλό.


και εγώ θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου φίλε George και πιστεύω ότι το πλοίο δεν θα δρομολογηθεί ξανα .

----------


## Azzos

to express santorini paragkile to strofalo....kai antalaktika gia to express athina, as einai kala to express adonis pou to adiasan prin to poulisoun stous indous

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> to express santorini paragkile to strofalo....kai antalaktika gia to express athina, as einai kala to express adonis pou to adiasan prin to poulisoun stous indous


καλή είδηση αυτή  :Wink:  
προφανώς να βοήθησε που μεγάλωσε το όριο των πλοίων.....

----------


## delta pi

Ρε παιδιά τελικά φτιάχεται ή όχι το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη και πόσο θα κρατήσει ακόμα? :Wink:  Ε?

----------

